# Upper Keys Bareboats - Info Requested



## Cold in Toronto (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi all,

We are a group of (middle aged) dinghy racers who annually travel to Sarasota for our midwinter championships and then charter a bigger boat for a cruise.

As our preferred boat is not available this year, I'd be grateful for any leads on a 30-40' monohull charter out of the Upper Keys.

Or, as I think about it, anywhere else in Florida with good sailing and snorkeling.

Love those reefs!

Ralph


----------



## malyea (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's a current thread you've probably found by now...

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/chartering/82842-florida-keys.html

Lot's of good info


----------

